# Good SoundCard?



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey what is a good soundcard that is around $200-300 that can record live instruments well. Dont want anything to spectacular just something to record well. Thanks Apreaciate itsdsre


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

if you want to record one instrument at a time...the line 6 ux1 is an awesome piece of gear...it comes with amp modelling software...a guitar input...a mic input...it maintains self updating software that includes the new amp farm modelling software...and drivers such as 32 and 64 bit...there is zero latency when too due to the headphone or audio outputs on the unit...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i have one of these-
very versatile, likely overkill for most folks.
http://www.zzounds.com/item--MDOD1010LT

the preamps on board are not very good- they work, but thats about it. you can disable them with a jumper.
about $200


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

I use an m-audio fastrack http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/FastTrack.html
I really like it.

For a bit more you can get the pro version as well.
http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/FastTrackPro.html

Axe music in Canada is a retailer for m-audio stuff.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I use an M-Audio Firewire 410. It's awesome! They don't make them anymore, but you can probably find a used one for <$200 these days.


----------

